# Keylogger?



## candygirl99 (Feb 6, 2012)

My husband is on his computer almost all the time. He has since put passwords on his computer and smartphone. Needless to say I am very suspicious.

I would like to install a keylogger on his computer... but can't get past the screen saver password.

Any ideas?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

candygirl99 said:


> My husband is on his computer almost all the time. He has since put passwords on his computer and smartphone. Needless to say I am very suspicious.
> 
> I would like to install a keylogger on his computer... but can't get past the screen saver password.
> 
> Any ideas?


None that aren`t extremely tech complicated.

I`d tell him to remove the passwords and give me access or he can get the hell out.

He has no justification for overtly keeping secrets from his wife.
No spouse does.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I set up a camera ( hid it in my curio cabinet) to catch him typing it,,, took me like 20 rewinds watching him type,, but got it.....


----------



## chuckk (Feb 3, 2012)

candygirl99 said:


> My husband is on his computer almost all the time. He has since put passwords on his computer and smartphone. Needless to say I am very suspicious.
> 
> I would like to install a keylogger on his computer... but can't get past the screen saver password.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi, candygirl. I have an idea. You can watch movie which both you two like with your husband on his computer, drink some coffee and so on, and then you can let one of your friends to call your husband during the movie time, and when he leave to answer the phone, you can install the keylogger on his computer.

Or why not ask him to tell you the password?


----------



## cgh (Jan 18, 2012)

If he has nothing to hide then he should tell you his passwords. I do think he is entitled to some privacy, aren't we all. but if he has just installed passwords and wont give you access then thats a problem. 
let him know that you are concerned that he is hiding things and that you are worried that he is not been honest with you.
if he gets defensive then he is, otherwise go with the keylogger. but be prepared for the worst.


----------



## exitor98 (Jan 9, 2012)

You're suspicious why?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel that a marriage should be transparent in all areas except maybe the bathroom J/K My spouse has all of my email passwords, etc and I have hers. I have nothing to hide from her just my thoughts 
Good Luck


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

A hardware keylogger attached to the keyboard connector will get hi password


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I have heard that eblaster is a good program but it cost lik 50 to 60.00 you just google keylogger and find a free one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## exitor98 (Jan 9, 2012)

If he is on the pc that much he probably is fully aware of keystroke loggers and would certainly find a hardware based one.

I agree that everything should be transparent such as this. 

My wife wanted me to setup her stuff and wanted me to set her passwords for her so that she didn't have to. 

Just ask him; I'm sure he'll give it to you.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

This is solvable (but there is a potential legal issue if u care).

Hardware would work (goes in between keyboard and USB port...assuming it is a desktop and he won't see it

Can u log onto the computer as a guest? There might be restrictions on installing software as a guest but you'll have to do some discovery.

What kind phone does he have?

You can ask him for the passwords as people have suggested here..but it sounds like you will get a no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

If he is locking the machine with a pasword ask him to enter it because you need the computer to do some research. 

Go to Start>Control Panel> Users and then create a new user on the machine with admin rights. Set a password only you know. 

When he is gone one day go into the computer and chance his password and log in. Snoop away.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

And if he says you can't use his PC then something is up.


----------



## mountaingirl00 (Feb 22, 2012)

I installed a keylogger named Refog. So, far I like it. I can see everything typed in except credit card ifo, etc. I was able to get my husbands wmail passwords and hack his email account to see that he is emailing an old girlfriend. Also, I'm able to see all websites visited. You are able to see all keystrokes, websites, chat rooms, etc.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Depending on the operating system you can start the computer in safe mode. When the computer starts up you hit certain keys to do this. I have done this in the pass to change the password so they think they forgot theirs. You can not do this though for all systems though. If he is a computer guy he probably has a secure system. You can google how to get into safe mode with out knowing passwords for the operating system he has such as XP, Vista, Windows 7 ect.


----------

